# Abhinav or Y -Axis



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Fellow members,

I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).

I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

iesus said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).
> 
> I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


Don't go for y axis or abhinav.
If your case is not complicated then stay away from any agents. You will get all required help from this forum.
In case there is complication in your case go for MARA registered agent residing near your place.

In most of the organisations like y axis or abhinav you interact with representative who do not have detail knowledge about immigration process and hence are not in a better position to guide you.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

:tongue1:


iesus said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).
> 
> I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


Iesus can you PM me please from Bangalore as well I think you need to exercise caution here


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

iesus said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).
> 
> I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


Below link for your help, go through sub class 189 and 190
SkillSelect
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi iesus, 

another thread about Y-Axis: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-asutralian-google-page-ranking-process.html

If you really want to get an agent I would recommend to contact a MARA registered agent. The agent can be based anywhere in the world, since all contact can be via mail and phone. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

thanks guys.
@ojhaa- how to send PM, guess i am new and this is my first post...not able to send PM yet. but i understand you do not want me to proceed......
@mroks and @espresso..thanks for the suggestions and link....i will probably do it myself....certainly need help with example references documents etc etc....i am a cisco professional and fall in both sol 1 and sol 2 in new list which came on july 1st 2013.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Go for Y-Axis. I am done with the process now from Y-Axis. I am waiting for Case Officer allotment and then police clearance and medicals, which are last stage of the process. 

Y-Axis guides you well. Most of them have good knowledge about the process.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

iesus said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).
> 
> I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


Stay away from Both.. If you Google about them, you will get lot of negative reviews about them. the best agent is the "The Expat Forum". You will get all sort of information here. 

Still if you want to use an agent, check out Dreamvisas. 
They have quite good reviews.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Please do not go for y-axis. They do not even know what they are talking about. Inexperienced staff and no knowledge of the processess and policies.


----------



## sabithasivaguru (Apr 1, 2013)

How abt Visas simply agency in new Delhi? Any comments.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

First step towards your PR process is to decide if you really need an agent. And if you make up your mind to go with an agent, check for the nearest MARA agent in your locality. They are the only people who are allowed to represent your case and provide legal advice. 

Here is the link to MARA: https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't waste precious money for those cheesy consultants...only if you don't have time to sort your papers and don't have time at all and don't mind their relaxed behaviour with regards to your application then sure go ahead, I believe DIAC has everything very very transparent and quick..expatforum has a vast pool of immigrants in different stages of their application ..
all you have to do is read a lot and ask any questions..people may not respond immediately but those who would, will try to answer best.. 

I went through y axis and I dot have any good stuff to say


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

iesus said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).
> 
> I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


Neither is my anwser.
Y-Axis is not an agent, but a migration consultant.
They will not do any work for you, rather than just giving advice.
I also registered with them and had to teach them a few things about the visa process.
I recommend you to go with this Expat Forum and get your visa grant successfully.


----------



## kiran55 (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't go for any agency...its waste of money...you can easily file it on your own as all the information is accessible from the web. Of course fellow expats are always there to provide necessary help when needed.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

there is a consultant called expatforum. they charge 100k but they give 100% discount.:typing: word of caution though, they are not MARA registered. 

if you are lazy then go for MARA registered agent. otherwise, its just a waste of money.


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys...i have decided to file on my own....i will use 100% discount on expatfourm.  and will share my knowledge afterwards.....thanks for all the inputs. i know i can do this alone without an agent as i got so many responses with an hour or so of posting the query..which means I WILL get all the help for sure.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Let me give you the facts

Y-Axis is MARA registered in Australia

Migration Agent Registration Number: 0964861 

Another fact: Y-AXIS Bangalore does not know even the basic things like IELTS validity etc. I have been to their Koramangala office.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah.. Even I do agree with all the comments below.

After reading DIAC website, if you think your case is not complicated, just go ahead and try it out yourselves.

It's only matter of which documents, you need to submit, and how should they be submitted.

This forum gives you lot of information and there are people who would help you out with documentation part also.

So Good Luck!!


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't go with Abhinav, I got my case processed from them, they are CHOR... all the things I managed to do by my own....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Don't go with Abhinav, I got my case processed from them, they are CHOR... all the things I managed to do by my own....


They are Chors ( thieves) with a dash of stupid attitude..
So I called this Lady in Abhinav (Mumbai) only to enquire about the costs and stuff and trust me she was talking to me as if I was some slave of hers...

I yelled at her and did curse her for treating strangers or prospective clients like a dirty cloth..She wont forget me for a long time, I hope she has stopped doing to those people who dont understand undertone, sarcasm and all..What a waste..I would actually be willing to post the Lady's details but you know what, I have better things to do..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

The only way to keep the agents away is to help members as much as possible. If you are not having complete solution, let the needy be guided to concern thread or to a member who can provide help in a better way.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Mroks said:


> Don't go for y axis or abhinav.
> If your case is not complicated then stay away from any agents. You will get all required help from this forum.
> In case there is complication in your case go for MARA registered agent residing near your place.


Well said !! Having agent will have sometimes very less or no value addition . There will one MARA agent sitting in Australia will have branches all over world , but your destiny is left to the person who is handling your case in branch office


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I used an agent(Y-axis) and my experience with them was good but i could have done it myself. So, if you have time to do it yourself then you should do it your self.

I found people on this forum to be really helpful.


----------



## Mr.Wave (Nov 20, 2012)

iesus said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).
> 
> I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


Agents are only useful when you think your case is peculiar..so, think about it and take decision.

And, my case is peculiar, so i choose to go with agent.

I am from hyderabad and visited both Consultants. I felt Abhinav is way better than Y-axis. Y-axis was running behind me for enrollment, when i asked questions about immigration, she simply says please sign up for enrollment and she will explain it later on. This is not the case with Abhinav. She explained it very well, as my case is peculiar, it was really helpful for me to jump in.

I think Abhinav is MARA agent.
Again as my case is li'l peculiar, i am going with Abhinav, and starting my process this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Mr.Wave said:


> Agents are only useful when you think your case is peculiar..so, think about it and take decision.
> 
> And, my case is peculiar, so i choose to go with agent.


I am curious to know the peculiar nature of your case if you would like to share. This may help some one on this forum.



Mr.Wave said:


> I think Abhinav is MARA agent, where as Y-axis is not.
> i am going with Abhinav, and starting my process this weekend. Good luck.


here's a list of registered MARA agents in Hyderabad but couldn't find Abhinav.

In my opinion, at least for guys with ICT background, things are straight forward and easy to do yourself. The agents will just to the paperwork (read upload) everything else you have to do on your own.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Well I too agree with the opinion that Abhinav seems to be much better than Y-Axis, who seemed to have fairly inexperienced fellows at the helm who were not even completely aware of multiple visa categories for AUS, Canada and many times I was the one telling them about visa options and they were not even sure.
Found the Abhinav fellows to be much more knowledgeable about multiple visa options for IT professionals.
Having said that I am proceeding on my own for my application as most of the info is readily available on expatforum


----------



## bhupesh545 (Jan 1, 2013)

As suggested by fellow member, I would recommend you to file your case yourself. It just requires a little effort and time but gives immense satisfaction as you do not have to visit agent's office again and again to check the status. The members in this wonderful forum are knowledgeable and helpful. So do not need to go anywhere else.


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dear All,

If someone have NO time to understand, CANNOT work on their own, have some complicated cases or want quick and immediate professional suggestions - then go for agents.

However, everywhere there are -ve and +ve stories, it all depends how clearly you put up your personals and capabilities to the agent. I'm registered with Y-Axis, got a very experienced guy as my process consultant and he has been guiding on a very quick TAT and a thorough professional and I'm too responding very quickly with ALL GENUINE DETAILS/PAPERS. In my case, I have no absolute time and have looked for quick and genuine support and am very happy with their service.

Having said that, I didnt like truly one thing about Y-axis, thts the discount part of 15-20%, to be frank discount is round the clock but these agents at front office say thats gonna end, its crap actually. so dont worry about discounts... if you can do on your own, thts the best option.

Hope this helps... Good luck to everyone...

Rgds,
/R - Raj


----------



## django (Feb 5, 2013)

I have approached Y-axis personally and Abhivav through phone. But after understanding the process by going through the site myself I decided that this is something anyone can do for themselves.
The agents usually play on your fear of unknown or rejection. They can do nothing more than what you can do for yourself in visa application process.
From what I have gone through all the documents and process available in the immigration site, everything is straight forward and no special case scenarios. Every person has to follow the same procedure and provide similar documents.

Another interesting fact is that Y-Axis is having this discount in fare from Jan this year. I guess they offer this to anyone who walks in to influence their decision. Also when I mentioned to them my decision to do it myself, they were all over me trying to discourage me and scare me that without help you would never be able to handle the process.

My experience says that you can do this yourselves and it is not worth the money they charge for whatever the service they offer.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd use an Agent if I had to migrate to India. 

Australia is much more transparent. Save the money for your plane ticket & insanely expensive life style here.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

My personal take on the "agent or do-it-yourself" question is that you pay an agent if you want some *guidance* and/or *security*. If you want to prepare the application yourself you must be willing to read through hundreds of pages of documentation and guidelines - much of it unrelated to your particular situation, but how should you know that in advance, right? A "good" agent has done that work for you already and can *filter the information* for you. Depending on how much support you pay for s/he may even have samples for RPL applications, relationship statements and school letters that confirm that a partner has functional English. Sure, you can find these things on the internet as well but it takes time. It's still your responsibility to brief the agent about your situation. If you don't brief your agent well, s/he can't do a good job. There's still lots of work that you have to do yourself. You still have to get those pesky reference letters from former employers. And communication with DIAC can take longer because it's all routed through the agent. 

It's the same thing in IT, really. If I want to set up a web server and have never done that before I can either do it myself and read through lots of tutorials and man pages or I can pay somebody to do it for me. If I use open-source software the documentation is freely available but it will take longer (and take some trial and error) until I get it right. Forgot to enable SQL caching or to install a PHP accelerator? Well, I'd expect an expert to know those pitfalls even if I don't (yet). But yeah, there are good forums/tutorials that can help you solve these issues as well. So: Your choice!

One last thing: At the end of the day *you - as the applicant - are responsible for the content of your application*. If the agent gets it wrong and your visa is refused it's still your problem. You can complain to MARA if the agent gave you bad advice and get their registration suspended but DIAC will cut you no slack for that. So if you get an agent make sure that s/he's first rate. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Mr.Wave (Nov 20, 2012)

chptp said:


> I am curious to know the peculiar nature of your case if you would like to share. This may help some one on this forum.
> 
> 
> here's a list of registered MARA agents in Hyderabad but couldn't find Abhinav.
> ...


 I had my Mechanical engineering degree and i am working in IT now. we have to go by RPL for this kind of application.

And i ran my own workshop ( my own industrial mechanical workshop)just after my engineering degree for almost three years. It a huge gap which i do not have anything to show that i was working. according to agent, i might need to show this time as self running business and some self declarations for this business. So, i felt it is not straight forward business.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

yaxisoverseas12 said:


> Y-Axis is now MARA registered. Please contact [[email protected] dot com] for more information.


I am already registered with Y-axis and paid their service fees, my friend got Canada visa with in 1.5 yrs. With his positive result, i started the process with Y-axis, also, I heard Y-axis provides decent service but will charge more. But now i started loosing it slowly, their so called process consultants are also not keeping in touch w.r.t the case, there are many changes w.r.t my occupation availability in AU which were not provided by Y-axis after 1st July 2013. I am keeping updated on my own.

I am thinking whether I should continue with Y-axis or withdraw from them and get a MARA agent's help or do everything on my own. Need opinions on this.

Thanks.


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Friend,

I'm too registered with Y-axis for Austrlian PR and i was given proper guidance very quickly. I'm now waiting for invitation for my EOI.

I strongly say you meet the head of the centere where u started processing and escalate to them very seriously and theywill run around to help you.

which country you applied for? I again say, since you've paid them money, you need to make them work strongly. 

Talk to the escalation point of your process consultant and also loop the md/cmd, i can give you contacts if you want.

Dont leave them and good luck.
/R - Rajesh


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

BrightSun6582 said:


> Hey Friend,
> 
> I'm too registered with Y-axis for Austrlian PR and i was given proper guidance very quickly. I'm now waiting for invitation for my EOI.
> 
> ...


Ah! Great thanks ya.. You gave me some hope about the consultants. I am also working on Australia PR, yet to apply EOI. Can you share the contacts with me? So that I can escalate the case.


----------



## BrightSun6582 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Friend,

Thanks for your reply, Ofcourse, its your hard earned money, never leave them easy. Btw, you didnt say which place you're from? hyd or b'lore? I can provide accordingly.

immediate things that you should do:
1. Fix your appointment to visit your process consultant and list down your problems and ask him/her to provide feasible solutions
2. Ask your process consultant for his supervisor/manager - I feel you'll have escalation point or their manager's name in one of their signatures to your replies somewhere.
3. Or call the process consultant location landline and generally ask who does he/she report to?
4. Clearly call both your process consultant and his/her manager and give them your peace of mind and time wasted and your approaches to them
5. Ask his/her manager's boss or center head name, number and email id to let them know you can go next to the head

meeting them in their place will surley resolve things.

Here in hyd, australian processing center is located as below
601,6th floor, Dega Towers, Raj Bhavan Road,
Somajiguda, Hyderabad, A. P. India. 500 082

Good luck... If you like my reply, request you to give me likes

Thanks
/R - Raj


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

*How is Phoenix?*

Guys,

Even I've been contemplating about agents and I went to 2 places. Nikkim and Phoenix. While Nikkim has a reputation of getting visas for an acquaintance of mine, they don't seem to be updated about the latest changes and seem to be resting on their laurels. Phoenix, however was a different case and Shahid, gave really good advice, showed me "success stories" of few applicants and analyzed my friend's and my situation well. Downside is, Phoenix is really expensive and they expect to pay something like Y-Axis and stuff. 

My acquaintance, who is in Oz suggested that I go ahead with the application myself. Like the senior mod suggested, the agent can only guide us through the process, but end of the day, it's ACS/DIAC who will make the decisions. While everyone would suggest MARA agent, has anyone even seen this office??

*Atul Kapoor*
_Business Name
AK Migration & Visa Services
Phone
08 9456 5558
Facsimile
08 9455 4222
Email Address

Business Address
Unit 4
395 Warton Road
CANNING VALE WA 6155
AUSTRALIA 
List other agents in this area 
Relation to Business
Sole Trader 
Postal Address
Unit 4, 395 Warton Road
CANNING VALE WA 6155
AUSTRALIA 
Status: Registered. 
Business Name
Comfort Leisure Pvt Ltd
Phone
91 80 2532 7999
Facsimile
91 80 2559 5257
Web Address

Business Address
309 Rahjea Chambers
12 Museum Road
BANGALORE, KARANATAKA, 560 001
INDIA 
List other agents in this area 
Relation to Business
Consultant 
Status: Registered_

This guy's websites don't even work and I don't know how Australian govt approved him

Anyway, in case anyone knows anything about Phoenix, please let me know since I MIGHT go ahead with him since my working hours are quite erratic and though reading information here has helped me immensely, sometimes I feel that I might have missed out something/not enough

P.S-I'm not able to post URLs yet, since this is my first post


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

PLZ AVOID Y-AXIS...
they are big time cheaters and their so called consultants are at best "novices" in this field..they have zero immigration knowledge...



iesus said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am based in bangalore and deciding on an agent for PR filing. I checked with 2 agencies, abhinav and y-axis, the cost of visa filing difference is vast ( abhinav : 56,120 INR, y-axis: ~72k this week with 20% discount, ~76k next week with 15% discount. ).
> 
> I wanted to ask for fellow members opinion on which one to choose, any pros cons known if you have used their services. Please suggest.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Y-Axis is the biggest cheater in India..they have opened offices all over India and bcoz of their advt blitz people assume that they know the immigration process.
I can confidently say that Y-Axis's consultants have zero knowledge...Having faced the agony myself; I strongly recommend everyone to stay away from Y-Axis...
I signed up with them but did the whole process myself and got my visa in a few months...




BrightSun6582 said:


> Hey Friend,
> 
> I'm too registered with Y-axis for Austrlian PR and i was given proper guidance very quickly. I'm now waiting for invitation for my EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pauline Marco (Jan 3, 2013)

*Go with MARA registered agents- VISAIDE chennai*

Hi All,

Y Axis or Abhinav immigration consultants are not Mara Registered Agents. There is only one MARA registered agent in South India that is VISAIDE. These guys are genuine people. They don't receive all the applicants, if they will receive your application that means you will get your VISA for sure. Go and check 
VISAIDE Immigration Specialists: Migration Consultants in Chennai, Migration to Australia

You can check the genuinity of you agent thru https://www.mara.gov.au/
If the agent is registered with MARA, if any problem comes the Australian Govt. will cancel there registration. So a MARA registered agent cannot cheat and they accept only the eligible applicants.

Most of the agents in India are not MARA registered. In visaide site they give there registration number on the site itself. I'm also from Bangalore and I checked all the immigration consultants there and wasted 2 years until I find Visaide.
It's not about Mara registration only, the other guys will give all the false information about your eligibility. They just need more people to apply and we can't do anything if they cheat us. Better is go with a Proper Mara registered agent like visaide.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I was in a similar situation and I started researching/finding stuff on my own..Everything's given on the DIAC website and this forum was of immense help to me...I will strongly suggest you to forget Y-Axis and start your application mate.. and spread the word about Y-axis so tht your friends and relatives do not fall for this sham consultancy ....



fkiddy12 said:


> I am already registered with Y-axis and paid their service fees, my friend got Canada visa with in 1.5 yrs. With his positive result, i started the process with Y-axis, also, I heard Y-axis provides decent service but will charge more. But now i started loosing it slowly, their so called process consultants are also not keeping in touch w.r.t the case, there are many changes w.r.t my occupation availability in AU which were not provided by Y-axis after 1st July 2013. I am keeping updated on my own.
> 
> I am thinking whether I should continue with Y-axis or withdraw from them and get a MARA agent's help or do everything on my own. Need opinions on this.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

So many negatives on Y-axis, though I agree some agents don't know the process details. But I did not face any issues with Y-axis consultants. They helped me in arranging all docs and guided me well.

But had I agreed as per consultant's words to wait for CO's email for PCC and Meds, I would have wasted 3-4 weeks. Instead I have submitted PCC beforehand and meds also uploaded.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> So many negatives on Y-axis, though I agree some agents don't know the process details. But I did not face any issues with Y-axis consultants. They helped me in arranging all docs and guided me well.
> 
> But had I agreed as per consultant's words to wait for CO's email for PCC and Meds, I would have wasted 3-4 weeks. Instead I have submitted PCC beforehand and meds also uploaded.


It's the same case with me. My consultant regularly keeps in touch with me & they have guided well till now. Everything happened as per the Timelines. So, not sure why so many negatives on y-axis.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well 4 weeks wastage is not a reason?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Well 4 weeks wastage is not a reason?


Come on trinkasharma. When you start your processing for such a big thing, the first thing you have to learn is to be patient 

The whole process takes a lot of hardwork, money & time. so, 4-5 weeks Up or Down doesn't make any difference as far as you carry on with positivity. 

NOM


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I expect the expert to know a bit more than me. Write your name in Name box, write DOB here is not the advice I am paying for.

The rules change often and it is the duty of the consultant to keep track of what is changing. On certain other forums I see some consultants participating very actively and giving basic advice for free. I don't see that happening with Y-Axis.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> I expect the expert to know a bit more than me. Write your name in Name box, write DOB here is not the advice I am paying for.
> 
> The rules change often and it is the duty of the consultant to keep track of what is changing. On certain other forums I see some consultants participating very actively and giving basic advice for free. I don't see that happening with Y-Axis.


So, that was an off-case with you, where your consultant didn't have info . Also, perceptions differ. They just don't advice you, they do work 

And regarding consultants participating and giving advice for free. 

Is that a mandate??

No doubt there are some people who expect everything for free. Lol


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> So, that was an off-case with you, where your consultant didn't have info . Also, perceptions differ. They just don't advice you, they do work
> 
> And regarding consultants participating and giving advice for free.
> 
> ...


Please re read before LOLing.

I said *basic advice* for free. Even in Australia, Initial consultation is free and you can judge a lot by his participation.

Yes, there are people who expect everything for free. I am not one of them.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> I expect the expert to know a bit more than me. Write your name in Name box, write DOB here is not the advice I am paying for.
> 
> The rules change often and it is the duty of the consultant to keep track of what is changing. On certain other forums I see some consultants participating very actively and giving basic advice for free. I don't see that happening with Y-Axis.


I agree with your words.
I had exactly the same experience with you.
Y-Axis was simply trying to delay my process by taking the work in their hands.
For eg. to lodge the EOI, though they had all my details, they required 2-4 working days for that.
I did that in less than an hour.
During my skills assessment, they gave me the old format of the Summary Statement of Engineers Australia.
Also they didn't attach all my work experience certificates though I provided them.
So my skills assessment got delayed by 4 months.
Then I took it into my hands, found the new updated Summary Statement and sent all the documents myself.
After that I got the positive outcome from EA.
Applied: 17th Sept 12, Letter claiming incomplete submission: 9th Feb 13, Sent again sometime in March 13, +ve outcome: 9th Apr 13

Most of the time I had to update them with the new rules.
They were completely ignorant and they even never called me to check
After the payment was done, the communication decreased drasticaly from their side.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> Most of the time I had to update them with the new rules.


I keep hearing this over and over.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

The Problem with Y Axis is the Process Consultants

1. They dont call proactively.. I remember couriering them documents and the Process Consultant was not even bothered whether the parcel reached her or not. I asked her 2-3 times then she said the courier is received in another part of the office, so she has to go all the way and check for me, she will be unable to check now as she is busy with another application..Seriously?!?!?!

2. They dont remember an applicant's details always they have to refer their system ( Now I know that it is impossible to remember but one should atleast remember the Persons NOC when someone calls up!

3. Process Consultants keep changing every 2-3 months. I have had 3 process consultants and I dont know how much money I have wasted calling their office landline. The Process Consultants are based in Hyderabad (I think Hyd786 is from Y-Axis) and the applicants belong to different cities..*This is a huge gap, because I am not able to talk one on one*

4. My Process Consultant advised me not to take Medicals and PCC till Co asks for??? When I asked her why then she said once your initial checks are over only then the CO asks for PCC and Meds, thanks to this forum, when I came to know that Meds referral could delay my application..I stopped taking the Process Consultant's advice and went to Meds the next day.

Luckily my Meds werent referred my foreign PCCs were delayed. AnywayI changed my Password and the TRN was generated from my personal Email id (Here she was reluctant even to generate TRN after being invited, I got my Invitation on 16.11.2012 but Process Consulltant didnt bother to contact me at all after being invited.) It was me who clicked apply visa, gave my details and generated TRN, then I call her up before submitting my VISA app, she goes and gets the thing for "Audit" it takes about 2 weeks to audit huh?!

Then also she didnt bother to submit it she kept delaying my application. It was me who submitted application on a Sunday and informed her through email. 

Then despite they have scans of everything, they still ask for scans again and again and they mix documents of other applicants with ours..

I dont know how I trusted my PC with uploading of scanned documents in Evisa. 

Anyways I changed my Password for TRN when I got the grant letter so they cant use my grant to display on their board. 

I am not angry at anyone but after paying such a huge sum for them, I dont think it was worth it at all. 

I am sorry.

Every week someone would call asking for feedback, why should I give negative feedback, the process consultant would lose job and my Blood Pressure would go high everytime..

Instead I chose not to share my grant letter and give the feedback here.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

hyd786 said:


> come on trinkasharma. When you start your processing for such a big thing, the first thing you have to learn is to be patient
> 
> the whole process takes a lot of hardwork, money & time. So, 4-5 weeks up or down doesn't make any difference as far as you carry on with positivity.
> 
> Nom


are you bloody serious here?? Arent you worried about the cap?????

This is the true indian style of working

Y Axis has a substandard way of taking things..There is no denial about it, they dont even know how to get Canadian PCC, UK PCC, SA PCC forget Indian PCC..

It was EXPAT FORUM that gave me answers.

I just think that I have donated the money..Thats all


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

All of you guys please cool down.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

findraj said:


> The Problem with Y Axis is the Process Consultants
> 
> 1. They dont call proactively.. I remember couriering them documents and the Process Consultant was not even bothered whether the parcel reached her or not. I asked her 2-3 times then she said the courier is received in another part of the office, so she has to go all the way and check for me, she will be unable to check now as she is busy with another application..Seriously?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Yes, I opted for Y-axis for my PR.

And luckily, I never faced any issues. So, I'm very surprised with what all you have written. Because for me everything was done on time & proactively  (maybe you call it as luck)

I do feel sometimes, that they are charging more. But as I never faced any issues and things were done upfront for me. I never gave it a second thought .

And for everyone's info: I'm not promoting Y-axis , just sharing my views


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

findraj said:


> The Problem with Y Axis is the Process Consultants
> 
> 1. They dont call proactively.. I remember couriering them documents and the Process Consultant was not even bothered whether the parcel reached her or not. I asked her 2-3 times then she said the courier is received in another part of the office, so she has to go all the way and check for me, she will be unable to check now as she is busy with another application..Seriously?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Well said...
You reflected my mind too here.
Imagine I live in Korea and faced lot of hassles in calling them.
They don't pick up at all, or my PC is always on leave for a month (???)
When Iam unable to call, I send her email requesting her to call back to clarify some doubts on phone, but she never heeds to that and keeps her communication restricted to emails.
The irony is, even after I had submitted all details, she goes on to ask about my passport no., my contact no., etc ??!!??
My 66K was just a donation, after all...
Went to Y-Axis development charity


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have also faced such issues as FINDRAJ has faced. 
Like frequent consultants change (Now I am interacting with 6th consultant in past 6-8 months. 
Lol)
Also they keep asking us for number of scan documents again and again.
They did take one whole f****** week to upload my documents.

I opted to go thru Y-axis cos I am not that comfortable in documentation process and I mess up with the things, hence for proper guidance and updates I went thru immigration consultant,.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> I have also faced such issues as FINDRAJ has faced.
> Like frequent consultants change (Now I am interacting with 6th consultant in past 6-8 months.
> Lol)
> Also they keep asking us for number of scan documents again and again.
> ...


HaHaHa..my first view in the forum after a long time and amazed to find this thread. 

I paid them less than half the amount you paid as an installment and i was so pissed off with the Y-AXIS consultant's knowledge that I decided to go alone. For ACS, they gave me an old form and asked me to fill and send it. What crap! They are late in responding to the calls, never reply to emails. They are a ****ty agency. The one you would have seen in those movies. 

Decided that was the end and we did it ourselves. This forum is a ocean of knowledge. All case studies in one place. 

In all, would suggest you to avoid Y-AXIS at all cost. 

Last heard they are MARA certified.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> The whole process takes a lot of hardwork, money & time. so, 4-5 weeks Up or Down doesn't make any difference as far as you carry on with positivity.


Dude... 4-5 weeks is a huge time. :ranger:


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes. 4-5 weeks means that your category may get filled and then you are looking at 2014-2015 or maybe some other country.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

findraj said:


> are you bloody serious here?? Arent you worried about the cap?????
> 
> This is the true indian style of working
> 
> ...


Oh Hello...Babu.. calm down

don't try to get hyper.. 

And yes, I'm serious. for you if 4 weeks make hell lot of difference, what should I do? It doesn't make any difference for me.

I understand how you feel as the money was not utilized properly. But is it my fault or someone else's??


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Why are you giving advice which can kill someone chances totally? Of co urse it does not make any difference to you because you are on the other side now.

Don't you feel that it is morally wrong to give incorrect advice and to promote incompetent consultants like Y-Axis? How would you feel if Y-Axis sat on your file for 20 days and the job category got locked for another year or maybe for good?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Why are you giving advice which can kill someone chances totally? Of co urse it does not make any difference to you because you are on the other side now.
> 
> Don't you feel that it is morally wrong to give incorrect advice and to promote incompetent consultants like Y-Axis? How would you feel if Y-Axis sat on your file for 20 days and the job category got locked for another year or maybe for good?


Ohh please trinkasharma,

Go through my posts once again. I never gave any advice to anyone. Also, I clearly mentioned in my earlier posts. I'm not promoting y-axis & those are just my views. Just show me where I promoted??

Please don't assume things.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Ohh please trinkasharma,
> 
> Go through my posts once again. I never gave any advice to anyone. Also, I clearly mentioned in my earlier posts. I'm not promoting y-axis & those are just my views. Just show me where I promoted??
> 
> Please don't assume things.


OK mates, let's find an end to this...
Maybe Hyd786 got a friendly PC with good knowledge, we can take it that way.
But overall, many have voted against Y-Axis, the reason is the hefty charges they imposed, inversely proportionate to the quality.
I hope the future applicants take the help from this forum rather than end up with these agents like Y-Axis.
Let's try to guide them well.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> OK mates, let's find an end to this...
> Maybe Hyd786 got a friendly PC with good knowledge, we can take it that way.
> But overall, many have voted against Y-Axis, the reason is the hefty charges they imposed, inversely proportionate to the quality.
> I hope the future applicants take the help from this forum rather than end up with these agents like Y-Axis.
> ...


That's exactly what I've said in my first post. May be because of luck I happened to get a good consultant. And because of that PC I never faced any problem, that doesn't mean others also didn't face 

yes, everyone should try to get things done on their own rather than going for consultants at first and then blaming them.

Had i been on this forum earlier, I wouldn't have gone for them.


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi,

I completely agree with you regarding the Y-Axis. 
We are facing the same problem that you listed ie Process Consultant not picking up phone or responding to queries. Most of the time he is on leave without any intimation.(They can put in place Out Of Office mails). So most of the time we have to call him and ask regarding the status. 

Please don't go through Y-axis.

We have gone through them for our PR process and we regret it very much. I found abt this site very late or else we would have done the processing ourselves.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Ohh please trinkasharma,
> 
> Go through my posts once again. I never gave any advice to anyone. Also, I clearly mentioned in my earlier posts. I'm not promoting y-axis & those are just my views. Just show me where I promoted??
> 
> Please don't assume things.


Hi Hyd786,

Good to know that you had some good exp with y-axis and i would say go for consultancy when you can spend some amount and don't intend to do any R&D...

BTW, can you let me know what is the total exp you have and your expertise inculding your domain....

All the best for your next steps....:boxing:


Regards
Kumar


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Yes, I opted for Y-axis for my PR.
> 
> And luckily, I never faced any issues. So, I'm very surprised with what all you have written. Because for me everything was done on time & proactively  (maybe you call it as luck)
> 
> ...


Really, I should say that Australia Immigration site is designed so brilliantly, no one requires an agent.

Second thing, My friend cheated with Y-Axis. He has filled for Canada before his category opened. Unfortunately, his category was not listed in new list. So Y- axis refused to repay. Y-axis had done nothing for this process and robbed 50K from my friend...really dont go for Y-Axis.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Really, I should say that Australia Immigration site is designed so brilliantly, no one requires an agent.
> 
> Second thing, My friend cheated with Y-Axis. He has filled for Canada before his category opened. Unfortunately, his category was not listed in new list. So Y- axis refused to repay. Y-axis had done nothing for this process and robbed 50K from my friend...really dont go for Y-Axis.


Indeed, Australian website is designed brilliantly and you get all the required info there.

I didn't have much time to do it on my own & moreover I came to know about this forum pretty late. Otherwise I would have done the processing on my own.

After reading all those reviews, I really feel lucky to get a good PC.


----------



## regina056 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

Can you please share your experiece of visaide.


----------



## regina056 (Oct 21, 2013)

*thanks*

Hey 
Thanks a lot. So, can you also share your current stage of processing and the Visa that you have applied for.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pauline Marco (Jan 3, 2013)

regina056 said:


> Hey
> Thanks a lot. So, can you also share your current stage of processing and the Visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, 
Yesterday I replied to ur post hope u got that. I already got my PR  and I'm staying in Adelaide. I had applied for 176 visa that is changed. IMMI changed almost all Visa types.


----------



## vandu123 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Y axis fake*

Dont go for Y axis. they share half knowledge and ask for high money. this consultancy should not be trusted and should be shut down better ASAP


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I'm processing my file by self. My friend in Hyderabad choose Y axis last year for consultancy and they applied to a job code which is out of SOL now. If they have applied under correct category he would have his PR by now. 

This is my friend's experience.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi all,
We need faster processing of Visa application and here's our status:
Husband - 14 years of banking experience, IELTS general - band 7, PGDBM from NMIMS,
Wife - 9 years of banking, MNC experience, IELTS General - Band - 7, Part CIMA qualified.
Husband's bro - settled in Australia and can sponsor visa under 489
WHich route will be faster? - visa under 489 or student visa if wife plan to go for Master courses?
How long will 489 processing take?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@deepalivg,

Student visa


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> @deepalivg,
> 
> Student visa


Thanks. If wife is on student visa and Husabnd & kid is there with her, can husband apply for 489 while he is in Aus on wife's student visa?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

That much I don't know. All I can tell you that
A)Uni offers you admission on the spot.
B) No ACS/Vetasses etc is needed for student visa.
So it is very fast. 

You should be able to find that with any reputed consultant. Not Y-Axis.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

deepalivg said:


> Thanks. If wife is on student visa and Husabnd & kid is there with her, can husband apply for 489 while he is in Aus on wife's student visa?


Yes, it is possible.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

bright future said:


> Yes, it is possible.


Thanks a lot Brightfuture.
Do you know any member who has done this. I need more info on this route.


----------



## Hiraman (Mar 10, 2015)

Neither.

Both will rob while providing no exceptional service.


----------



## s.santhosha (Dec 24, 2015)

I went through the Morevisa consultant and they seem to be trustworthy


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Vijay24 said:


> Go for Y-Axis. I am done with the process now from Y-Axis. I am waiting for Case Officer allotment and then police clearance and medicals, which are last stage of the process.
> 
> Y-Axis guides you well. Most of them have good knowledge about the process.


Who can guide him better than this forum? He doesn't need any agents. Hundreds of people on this forum have filed their visa on their own. Why to pay to the agents?


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hiya,

Anybody taken job search assistance service from y-axis or other consultancy? Are they any useful at all? Let me know if somebody has taken anything of that sort.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Anybody taken job search assistance service from y-axis or other consultancy? Are they any useful at all? Let me know if somebody has taken anything of that sort.


Please lookup www.mara.gov.au and use the services of a MARA registered agent only.

Just so you know firms are not issued with MARN (MARA numbers) but individuals are. 

In your dealings with a registered migration agency they must abide by the code of conduct and only the Individual registered agent must provide you with immigration advice. 

Unfortunately many overseas "agents" manage to get one registration number and thereafter hire 10-20 folks to work for them who then start giving immigration advice which has tarnished the reputation of registered migration agents.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you for the information, i have got PR already, i am looking for job search assistance, how does MARA agent can be helpful here? I thought they help only in obtaining visa only.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the information, i have got PR already, i am looking for job search assistance, how does MARA agent can be helpful here? I thought they help only in obtaining visa only.


Sorry - misread you post there. 

That being said - There are some MARA agents that practice in Australia that do both - visas + job assistance - however, this is mostly for 457's.

For PR holders you are better off being in the local market so that you can go and meet a potential employer straightaway. Australian recruiters are alright to deal with but you have a better chance if you contact employers direct.


----------

